# im in the market



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am in the market for a new sight for my bow. I want a single pin sight with .010 size pin and I want to spend around $250 or less if possible. I like sights that sit a little farther out from the riser. what does everyone suggest?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Get a good one and set your price higher. Look at spot hog.

http://spot-hogg.com/sights/

What ever sight you get make sure it has 3rd axis adjustments!

I have a cbe sight and wouldn't own another one. It's not as durrable as the spot hog. I believe black gold sights uses the same type of movable slide. Imho that is the week point of both sights. Spot hog is a better design in this area.
Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I really like my sure loc sportsman. They can be found for 100 to 150 used. I do wish it had the black gold brightness and cover.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

I shoot the Black Gold Ascent and I couldn't ask for anything more. Very affordable and solid as a rock. Wilde Arrow orders theirs out of the custom shop with 3rd axis adjustment and you can get the optional dovetail (which I got) all said and done I think mine cost me right at 250.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

kdog said:


> I really like my sure loc sportsman. They can be found for 100 to 150 used. I do wish it had the black gold brightness and cover.


How far of yardage can you get out of it? I can shoot out to 100 yards where I practice and would like to keep doing that if I can but its not required.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

I just picked up the Fast Eddie Xl. It's incredible. Do yourself a favor and take a good hard look at it. After doing a ton of research it's the one I ended up with. I got mine from S&S Archery.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

SR-1 said:


> How far of yardage can you get out of it? I can shoot out to 100 yards where I practice and would like to keep doing that if I can but its not required.


You said you want a sight that sticks out. Later you said you want to shoot out to a hundred yards. You may know this already but the closer your sight is to your bow the further distances you can shoot! If your draw length and poundage are enough you can have both longer sight and shoot the distance you want. If it's not you have to sacrifice. My daughter shoots a bow competitively. Her draw is arround 20 inches. Her bow lbs are arround 35 lbs right now. If I stick her sight out like we do for indoor 18 meter shoots she can have more clicks to fine tune left, right, up or down. However when we start moveing her back her **** vane contacts her sight housing before she can get past 35 yards. Moving her sight close to the riser allows her to shoot alot further before she hits the housing. It also doesn't give up any accuracy because she still beats kids or adults 2 to 3 times her size.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

kdog said:


> I really like my sure loc sportsman. They can be found for 100 to 150 used. I do wish it had the black gold brightness and cover.


The sureloc sportsman imho is probably the worst of the bunch. This is why. It slides up and down on bushings on a steel rod. The bushings wear out pretty fast. I can't tell you how many of those sights I've seen with a buzz sound at the shot. The buzz comes from slop in the bushings. The slop can give left right errors. The good news is sureloc will fix the bushings when they go but bad news is it takes a few weeks to get them fixed.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have two Sure Loc's, one on each bow. Mine are the same as Kdog's. I've not had any slop problem with either. I have been using mine for 5 to 8 years now and have no intentions of changing. In my opinion, they are the best of the bunch. Very accurate and precise. Now you have two opposing opinions. 

You asked Kdog how far he can shoot with his sight. Depends upon the bow speed etc. They are quite adjustable. I have mine setup for maximum range. I like archery golf, so I want distance. I have one bow setup for 180 yards, the other is shooting a much heavier aluminum arrow and I believe it is setup for around 135-150 yards. I devised a system for longer ranges and used to have a setup for 360 yards. It is a simple "gap shooting" system. I often could land an arrow within 5 yards of the "golf puck."


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nelsonccc said:


> I just picked up the Fast Eddie Xl. It's incredible. Do yourself a favor and take a good hard look at it. After doing a ton of research it's the one I ended up with. I got mine from S&S Archery.


It's a very good hunting sight





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Fast eddie is in your price range
http://m.ebay.com/itm/281975335896

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Just got the black gold ascent verdict.. absolutely love it. Runs $190-$205 typically. Got mine with a coup for $170.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Sorry been out of the country. Still out actually. 

No slop in my sportsman. It also does 3rd axis but will not adjust out from the risor. That is the one drawback. 

I have used it on both my my elite and my hoyt.

I am at 30 inch draw, 67 pounds with 353 grain arrow and can get to 120-130 yards before I have to gap shoot. Can put the pin right on the mark.


----------

